# 8thalga Art



## Windaga (Mar 22, 2011)

Oi! On behalf of 8thalga, I'll be posting some of our released art here. Most of this stuff is still massive amounts of WIP, but I figured I'd post them anyway and get some feedback. We shuffle through different styles, and different art, but this is our current style at the moment, I suppose. Anywho, here's 2 pieces - as I clear the rest with the team, I'll post more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, here's my "Fursona" or something like that. It's a snow leopard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Still working on some of the line art, but I wanted to show it to somebody on GBATemp right away, so I quickly colored it. I showed it to a few people before (and I'm using it as my avatar), but here's the full version:



Spoiler











And here's another image of her that we are working on. (And by we, I mean me and Ice. The rest of the team focuses more on computer customization :/)

(Note - there's nothing under the "No." Literally. It looks weird with just a white space, so I censored it. In the final version, she'll be wearing something, or someone will be resting on her lap. Not too sure yet. Also, these aren't "NSFW" - they're partly animals, I put them in spoilers just in case, though. The finished versions will feature clothes, and these are more for anatomical purposes. But, if these do cause problems, I will censor or remove them :/)




Spoiler











Oh! And here's this....thing that was composed of shapes on my artboard xD I have no idea what it is, though...






What do you guys think?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice, the snow leopard is kinda revealing (your character atleast), but very nice indeed. However, that last piece of art also makes me wtf.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

wow cool art, do you have a site where i can follow your team's works?


----------



## Windaga (Mar 23, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Nice, the snow leopard is kinda revealing (your character atleast), but very nice indeed. However, that last piece of art also makes me wtf.
> 
> Well, it's still a work in progress, and there are other pieces of the art that aren't here yet (there's 2 more characters in this piece), but it's more for anatomical and positioning purposes. But then again, they're human/animals, so I'm not sure if they'll be wearing clothes yet :/. I guess I'll have to wait and see the rest of the team's characters first.
> 
> QUOTEwow cool art, do you have a site where i can follow your team's works?



Yep! 8thalga.blogspot.com I didn't link it in the beginning because I don't know if advertising is against the rules or not, but because you directly asked for it...

It's got more than just art - our team does customization, so it's also where we host our Brawl Skins, DSTwo skins, etc. I'm working on another piece now - it should be up by tonight.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks, but i dunno how the feed works though. 
which of the five i would select? i have yahoo and google. and where how where i receive the feed?


----------



## Windaga (Mar 23, 2011)

If you click "Subscribe To", and then atom, you'll get a web address. If you paste that address into a RSS Reader (I use it through Rain Meter), then you can do it that way. If you're using a specific reader, you can click to whatever you use.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 23, 2011)

ahh, rss is so confusing, i just made an account since it recognizes teraneuro accounts. and just followed you.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 24, 2011)

needs clothes. Also, grim reaper yoshi.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice work! I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially with the censored pic.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 24, 2011)

As a furry I think it's pretty needless to say I totally approve of your creations aswell as art skills.


----------

